# VR6 Turbo 'Bottom End' rebuild considerations, crank, pistons.. etc...



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

Doing the 8.5.1 Spacer from C2, ARP headstuds.. got me to consider the 'rest' of the engine...
What have you guys done?, how much? & where to get? 
Ceramic coated stock pistons worth the hassle, can you buy uprated piston?
Cheers


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo 'Bottom End' rebuild considerations, crank, pistons.. etc... (Euro_Parts)*

Depends on what your goals are. If 400 hp is your goal the just do what you have listed. Stock block will handle it.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo 'Bottom End' rebuild considerations, crank, pistons.. etc... (J Dubya)*

Ok, so stock bottom end will take 400bhp? How long?








Thannks


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo 'Bottom End' rebuild considerations, crank, pistons.. etc... (Euro_Parts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro_Parts* »_Ok, so stock bottom end will take 400bhp? How long?








Thannks

If the car is set up properly and you don't drive it like you stole it all day every day, probably for a good length of time. VR6 bottom ends are fairly stout, but beating it regularly and not maintaining it will kill it.


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo 'Bottom End' rebuild considerations, crank, pistons.. etc... (Mr King)*

You're on the right track, if you can do: ARP main studs, ARP rod bolts, new bearings... then, if possible hone the block (+new piston rings). If the block is worned out to much, get forged pistones.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo 'Bottom End' rebuild considerations, crank, pistons.. etc... (BahnStormer202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BahnStormer202* »_You're on the right track, if you can do: ARP main studs, ARP rod bolts, new bearings... then, if possible hone the block (+new piston rings). If the block is worned out to much, get forged pistones. 

Thanks, I've not considered the bearings, are these straight forward to fit if the the head is off?
Sorry newbie here


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo 'Bottom End' rebuild considerations, crank, pistons.. etc... (Euro_Parts)*

I don't know if you gonna put the turbo on with the engine in the car, or are you going to take it out. In order to change the bearings, bolts, etc. you gonna have to go through the other end... drop the oil pan, crank.. etc.








PS
It looks like you wanna build something with high hp output, in that case I would DEFINITELY do the bearings and ARP hardware. They're not that expensive, and you will have a pretty strong motor.
As for the pistons, if you decide to do the bearings/arp hardware ( I hope you will), inspect the cylinders. If they are can be honed, do that and install new set of piston rings, otherwise get a set of forged pistons and bore it out. [I don't know how many miles you have on the motor, or whats the condition of it...]


----------



## Cause4panic (Jun 18, 2003)

im doing the same thing to my motor, looking for 400- 500 hp on race gas. My setup will most likely go as follows
96 passat vr6 motor in a 2000 gti
shot peaned rods
je pistons 9:1
copper head gasket
arp hardware all around
i was told that is the stock rods were shot peaned and had arp bolts that i wouldnt have to even worry about them. je pistons are known for their strength and they will probably be gold ceramic coated to prevent hot spots. arp hardware is just a good level of inshurance maintain all the tolerances in the motor. pm me for details


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Cause4panic)*

ok here's the deal, my bro has a mark2 VR with quife and corrado tranny, he wants something between 12-15 PSI on his, 350-400 ish HP, his head is totally rebuilt but he will port it maybe later on, what should he do to his buttom end ? he got all brand new piston rings. timing chains, chain guides , those stuff , but what aftermarket thing should he get for his buttom end ? MR king it seems you know a lot, will you IM me and help me out ? will just a head spacer do it ? or he should change his pistons ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if anyone knows please please im me.
FREE BUMP ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

